# Recommend a flipper opener like SOG Twitch?



## Omega Man (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got a Twitch I from mossyoak (thanks!), but am finding it a little too small, even for my smaller, thin hands.
But I love the flipper on it, it's great. I just *cannot *get knives to open via thumbstuds, I guess I don't have enough finger strength, or I'm not pushing the right way/direction. It's pretty frustrating, and the only other opening method I can handle is on the Leatherman Wave blade, where there's a notch with a raised top that your thumb snags on. 

So, I've been looking at assisted openers, and just now found some pages on autos. Videoknife.com has awesome reviews because it's video, and the guy talks you through everything, and you can see how big the knives are, and how they operate. 
The one that caught my attention was the Benchmade 2550. Nice!
The size I'm looking for is the same as a CRKT Van Hoy Snap Lock, 6" open, 2.5" blade, 4" closed. That seems to be the perfect specs for my hands. The Van Hoy doesn't have a good grip, and it's already turned in my hand once causing a nice deep gusher on my thumb. So a good grippy handle is a must, and I'm thinking of a index finger-space as well. The flipper would also serve as a finger guard on some knives.
I also looked up the SOG Vulcan and that guy looks right up my alley as well. 
I was looking over Adimag's "Recommend a Small Assisited Opener" thread- https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165610
and it was helpful to me. But I thought making this thread with the more specific request of flipper would get me more specific recommendations.
Let me know your thoughts, please.

 EDIT- not considering an auto anymore, to much grey with knife laws.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

theres a larger version of the twitch i thinks its called the twitch XL? its longer and slightly bigger in all directions.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

Yup, I've been on the SOG site for the past 3 days drooling. I think I like the Vulcan better though, because of that finger cut out, and it's handle. Looks alot more grippy. 
BTW, I think I'm gonna keep the Twitch1 as my small knife, and get rid of my Gerber Ridge whenever possible. Thanks again, mossy.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

The Kershaw assisted openers are good $$ value as are the SOG's and CRKT's. Just find one that fits.

A smooth Benchmade Grip can be flipped open by retracting the axis lock first. Makes a very satisfying sound.


----------



## carrot (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

The Kershaw Chive, Scallion and Leek are all very good, assisted knives. Build quality is excellent and they come in about every color imaginable in three sizes.


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*



mossyoak said:


> theres a larger version of the twitch i thinks its called the twitch XL? its longer and slightly bigger in all directions.




Yes there is. There is a Twitch 1, Twitch 11, and Twitch XL.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

heres an XL.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

Woah, never new youtube had so many knife vids on it! I'll spend a few hours researching there, too.
BTW, I _never _noticed the Kershaws having flippers, thanks Carrot.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

the kershaw spec bump or one of the ZT series


----------



## CLHC (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

Check out Pro-Tech for them autos. They have models comparable to the size you're looking for.

Enjoy!


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*



CHC said:


> Check out Pro-Tech for them autos. They have models comparable to the size you're looking for.
> 
> Enjoy!


Mmm, but those Pro-techs are expensive!
Now I'm seeing the Boker Kalashnikovs. Woo, nice, and they're $30 or under. I really like the finger grips of the handle. Looks grippy. Might have a winner...


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*



Omega Man said:


> Mmm, but those Pro-techs are expensive!
> Now I'm seeing the Boker Kalashnikovs. Woo, nice, and they're $30 or under. I really like the finger grips of the handle. Looks grippy. Might have a winner...



you get what you pay for.


----------



## 83Venture (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

Of the two (Twitch/Scallion) I prefer the opening and blade shape on the Scallion. However I usually carry a black Ti Twitch II cliped inside the waistband when I am at work. It is very flat/thin and with it cliped to your pants and the belt over it is pretty much invisible. 

If I have to use it the black and gold color seems to make it pretty enough to not scare anyone. If people are around that might take offense I open it with the thumstuds so I don't frighten or offend sombody. Same with the Scallion if I carry it.

Outside of work I usually have a Benchmade Mini-Griptillian on me. To open you can open it like BIGIRON said above or many people will just flick it open. The Twitch and Scallion will sometimes engage the safety while you are wearing them and the assisted opening will not work until you disengage it. 

That is the reason I carry the benchmade outside of work. It opens every time without having to wonder if the safety has accidentally locked in.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*



mossyoak said:


> you get what you pay for.


So Boker, or the KA47, isn't that great? It fits alot of the criteria I'm looking for, as far as build goes.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

if you like the AK-47 knife i would suggest the cold steel verson. The "you get what you pay for" statement is very true with about anything. IMO $80 and up will usually get you a good knife.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

I'd personally go with Kershaw knives over SOG. Also, I'm wondering if you've tried any Benchmade models with thumbstuds. When I first got "into" quality knives, I had a similar problem with thumbstuds with some brands, Cold Steel is one of the ones that I remember having problems with. I doubt that you'd have too much trouble opening a Benchmade Griptilian, 710 or just about any other knife they have. And personally, I think they are a better quality overall. You may also want to check out Spyderco, no thumbstuds or flippers, but I love those knives.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

Well I think after all this, I'm going to go with the Boker AK47, because of the button release. That just gets me, I can't get over how cool it is, and how easily it opens. And, it has a key thing I'm looking for, which are finger grooves.


----------



## Hodsta (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

I have a few A/Os a CRKT Kommer Full Throtle, Kershaw Blur and SOG Flash II, however since buying the Bradley Alias I'm hooked, seriously no more knives. It's a Sebbie type knife and is a regular opener, however it opens almost as fast and as easily as any of my A/Os, has a great handle shape and is rock solid. It has a higher price tag than the A/Os listed but then, you get what...................

Take a look before you go with the Boker.

http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=6331

I like it so much I juts ordered a second but with a Devin Thomas damascus blade.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

IMO you will not be happy with your boker


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*



jbosman1013 said:


> IMO you will not be happy with your boker


Well then I'm running out of options. Can you give me some specifics why not? I read a review on it the other night that just about sealed the deal, but I was going to bed and didn't want to pull the Paypal trigger. 

The other nice button autos I saw was a vid of the Benchmade 2550. Now I just came across this one, the HK series: http://www.yourperfectknife.com/site/1566221/product/MBEN14750BX
This looks good, too bad it does have those finger ridges. I guess I'll have to check out all the Benchmade autos now too. 
Thanks for keeping this thread alive for me, guys. I really don't want to make this purchase until I'm sure it's an informed one.


----------



## ATVMan (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

Before you pull the trigger on the boker I believe Camillus Knives are better quality and not much more money. The company has been out of business for about 5 months now but you should still be able to find a nice Blaze or Heat for cheap. I'm pretty happy with my Blaze. AUS8 steel isnt the hardest but its easy to sharpen.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

good luck finding a camillus and if you do they are not going to be cheap. I have the cold steel AK-47 http://www.coldsteel.com/ak47.html its a really strong knife and it has the wave feature . It has a large hollow ground blade that is a great cutter with better steel and a better lock. 


pm if you want more info i have one and have done my own personal testing


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Recommend a flipper opener or auto, like SOG Twitch?*

The thing about the Cold Steel's AK is that it's too big when opened. I'm tryin to stick to my Van Hoy's size, 6" open, 2.5" blade, 4" closed. That seems to be the ideal size for my hands.
And from what Ive read tonight on knifeforums.com, I think I'm going to scrap the auto-button release idea. It's not worth a night in jail because me or a LEO might not know the exact letter of the law.
So, that AXIS system is something else. That might be a good way to go, if not with a flipper system.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Jul 30, 2007)

it is a large knife and if it does not suit you i would suggest a benchmade. good luck and i hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## kitelights (Jul 31, 2007)

The Camillus' are still available on eBay at good prices. I had never heard of them until comments were made about their great value here on CPF. I looked into them and picked up a smaller Sizzle for less than $20.

The Sizzle is smaller than what you want, but larger ones are available.

Omega Man, if you like the SOG assisted opening mechanism, check out the Flash I or Flash II. I hate bulk in my pockets and I found that the Flash I was a good fit for me. It was recommended to me by another member who is quite knowledgeable about knives and one of his comments was that it was the only small knife that he said felt comfortable in his BIG hands. It definitely has a better, more secure feel than the smooth Twitch and it's lighter, too. If the I is too small, check out the II.

If you do want a larger, bulkier knife, I've got to chime in on the praises for the BM mini-grip. It is the easiest of all of them to open AND close and probably has the most substantial feel, especially if you like the added weight. It can be had for $55 - $65 shipped. I prefer not to carry a knife as large and heavy as the mini-grip, but it is so outstanding that I do carry it anyway except for dress.


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks kite. The Twitch is a bit too smooth, I'm afraid to use it camping or for rugged work. The race is coming to a close, and the SOG Mini Vulcan now has the lead. I'm really liking just about everything about it. It's the right measurements, flipper, finger grooves, SOG name, very grippy looking handle.
If not the Mini Vulcan, then a Benchmade with that AXIS lock system.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 31, 2007)

i agree its very slick. i added a short lanyard that had a bunch of kings crown knots in it to make it thick. it added on the handle that way the griptastic dynamic was restored.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jul 31, 2007)

After your first post, I started back EDCing my Twitch II. I'm reminded what a solid, quality knife it is. Very good $$ value. And to me, classy lookin'.

You might try a MiniGrip with the clip removed. It has very nice contours and doesn't show much outline in the pocket. (I remove the clip from most all knives that will be pocket carried - obviously there are situations where it is useful to keep the clip).

The MiniGrip is one of the most ergonomically pleasing (feels good when you hold it). I particularly like the sheepfoot blade with the hole, not the studs.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 31, 2007)

i bought the twitch that omega's got now cause i thought it looked pretty. and reminded me of a sebenza a little. never used it. to big to carry when at school and when im at home the strider never ever leaves my pocket.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: Kershaw ZDP titanium Leek - picked one up on ebay for just over $100. very light and very sharp.
:twothumbs DKD Destiny by Wayne Clark (founder of Protech) - another ebay find for about $90. A true auto that snaps open with a mean attitude. ATS-34 and aluminum handle.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 1, 2007)

The SOG Twitch that people here has been recommending, looks to be a worthy knife. I'll have to go and check these out at my local cutlery shop to get a "feel" for it.

If I'm not mistaken, the SOG Twitch XL is the one that was in the movie Shooter. The scene mountain cabin scene when the about to engage the slow draw man with a gun.

Enjoy!


----------

